# This is why I do all my sexting on LinkedIn



## Road Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

Denver mayor accused of sexual harassment

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/investigations/denver-mayor-michael-hancock-apologizes-after-police-detective-accuses-him-of-sexual-harassment


----------



## User1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Denver mayor accused of sexual harassment
> https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/investigations/denver-mayor-michael-hancock-apologizes-after-police-detective-accuses-him-of-sexual-harassment


Thanks for sharing a story I have to answer a survey to read!


----------



## envirotex (Feb 28, 2018)

These two ought to get together...

https://www.newschannel5.com/news/newschannel-5-investigates/nude-pics-discovered-during-investigation-of-nashville-mayor


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> Thanks for sharing a story I have to answer a survey to read!


So
Snarky

I'll copy and paste it tomorrow -


----------



## User1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> So
> Snarky
> 
> I'll copy and paste it tomorrow -


Lol. I took the survey geez


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2018)

So was that detective prompted by the Road Guy for Mayor of Denver Committee?


----------



## cement (Mar 1, 2018)

wholly crap, channel 7 news is the popup king!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 1, 2018)

cement said:


> wholly crap, channel 7 news is the popup king!


Sounds like you need a better ad blocker son.... :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

I only check them from the app so I didn't know they were suck pop up anti-friendly...


----------



## csb (Mar 1, 2018)

If my last name was Hancock, I'd inadvertently sexually harass people all the time. 

And my inadvertently, I mean my love of pun jokes would intersect with my love of dirty jokes and I would most likely work in custodial services.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 1, 2018)

This is explaining all the messages I get from you on LinkedIn!  hmy:


----------



## Dleg (Mar 1, 2018)

Which reminds me that I've been giggling a lot on listening to our local NPR station recently, due to acknowledgements of multiple donations received by the station from Hiscox Insurance. 

Lots of ad potential there.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 1, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Which reminds me that I've been giggling a lot on listening to our local NPR station recently, due to acknowledgements of multiple donations received by the station from Hiscox Insurance.
> 
> Lots of ad potential there.


Yeah, whenever I hear that I interpret the capital "His" as the divine.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

what would radio stations do without ads from:

Dr Carvers Shave Butter

Male "enhancement"

Refinancing


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 5, 2018)

So many questions arise from these articles. First, do a few suggestive texts constitute harassment? Second, can I be reprimanded if my workplace somehow accesses all the nude photos I've sent RG via LinkedIn during my shift?


----------



## csb (Mar 5, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> So many questions arise from these articles. First, do a few suggestive texts constitute harassment? Second, can I be reprimanded if my workplace somehow accesses all the nude photos I've sent RG via LinkedIn during my shift?


Show them why the Z in YMZ stands for Zlutz.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2018)

Can't decide if I should accept this one?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 22, 2018)

I'd click on "Details" first.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2018)

That one probably wants to give you millions of US dollars.


----------



## csb (Mar 23, 2018)

She looks buoyant.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2018)

csb said:


> She looks buoyant.


She?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 23, 2018)

csb said:


> She looks buoyant.


Bonus:  In the event of a water landing, she can be used as a flotation device.


----------

